# Fort Worth to Miami trip



## Karl (May 31, 2018)

Hello everyone

My wife and I are from England. We are taking a 3 day trip in an Amtrak roomette from Forth Worth to Miami. This is a holiday trip, and we have never used an Amtrak train before.

Our Amtrak journey begins on a Monday in Feb 19 and we arrive in Miami on Thursday. We fly out of Miami Friday morning.

We would be most interested to invite your comments regarding our chosen Amtrak trip, or advise and pearls of wisdom you may be able to offer us.

Many thanks


----------



## cpotisch (May 31, 2018)

Karl said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> My wife and I are from England. We are taking a 3 day trip in an Amtrak roomette from Forth Worth to Miami. This is a holiday trip, and we have never used an Amtrak train before.
> 
> ...


You'll probably be taking these routes:


The Texas Eagle from Fort Worth to Chicago - 23 hours 32 minutes
The Capitol Limited or Cardinal from Chicago to Washington D.C - 17 hours 25 minutes / 23 hours 34 minutes
The Silver Meteor or Silver Star from D.C. to Miami (I strongly recommend the Meteor) - 23 hours 14 minutes / 26 hours 54 minutes


----------



## cpotisch (May 31, 2018)

Do you have any specific questions about the trip? Without specifics, it'll be difficult to provide useful information and info.


----------



## Johanna (May 31, 2018)

Do be aware that it's not uncommon for Amtrak trains to fall behind schedule, sometimes by many hours. For example, looking at what's happened so far this year, the Silver Meteor, due to arrive in Miami at 6:39 PM, has arrived as late as 9:04 AM the next morning. It's unlikely that that will happen to you (the average delay is more like one hour), but when you're counting on connecting to an international flight, you might not want to take the chance.


----------



## pennyk (May 31, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> You'll probably be taking these routes:
> 
> 
> The Texas Eagle from Fort Worth to Chicago - 23 hours 32 minutes
> ...


It is unlikely that Karl will be taking the Cardinal to Washington to connect to Florida. It is a very tight connection and Amtrak will not permit. When taking the Cardinal from Chicago, one is routed to Charlottesville, then Thruway bus to Richmond, then after a long layover, the Silver Meteor to Florida. When traveling from Chicago, I routinely take the Capitol Limited to Washington DC, then the Silver Meteor to Florida.

I hope you enjoy your trip. I find the scenery on every Amtrak route enjoyable and interesting.


----------



## cpotisch (May 31, 2018)

pennyk said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > You'll probably be taking these routes:
> ...


Right. The Cardinal is only an option if the OP is willing to spend a day or more in WAS, however I felt like it was worth mentioning, just since it's a possibility.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2018)

Thank you for your replies thus far everyone, I'm taking the Texas Eagle to Washington and am hoping for a 5 hours (ish) layover so that we can have a little time exploring your capital city.

From Washington we go to Chicago, for a 6 hour exploration of that city, and then on to Miami.

We are keen to know how we might manage luggage, we will have plenty as we are away from home a total of 3 weeks during this holiday.. Will a roomette be ok for us... i.e. Food, and rest, and we facilities etc.. As Brits, will fellow travelers help us as we dont know how things work over there....lol

Is this trip a good idea, or should we have spent a few more days in Fort Worth and simply flown out of the country from there??

Anything else anyone can think of would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you Karl


----------



## cpotisch (May 31, 2018)

Guest said:


> Thank you for your replies thus far everyone, I'm taking the Texas Eagle to Washington and am hoping for a 5 hours (ish) layover so that we can have a little time exploring your capital city.
> 
> From Washington we go to Chicago, for a 6 hour exploration of that city, and then on to Miami.
> 
> ...


i think you have the order wrong. The Texas Eagle does not operate to Washington - it operates between San Antonio and Chicago, and you will have to get off at the latter. You then have the choice of either the Capitol Limited or Cardinal to get to Washington D.C, and either the Silver Meteor or Silver Star to Miami. However, since you want long layovers in Chicago and Washington, you're only choice is to take the Capitol Limited from Chicago to D.C, and the Silver Meteor from there to Miami. That will offer you a five hour layover in Chicago and a six hour layover in Washington. If you want a same day connection, that's the most time you can get.

But just to be clear, you're first connection is in Chicago, and the second connection is in Washington, since there aren't any trains that run between Fort Worth and Washington, or between Chicago and Miami.


----------



## cpotisch (May 31, 2018)

Guest said:


> We are keen to know how we might manage luggage, we will have plenty as we are away from home a total of 3 weeks during this holiday.. Will a roomette be ok for us... i.e. Food, and rest, and we facilities etc.. As Brits, will fellow travelers help us as we dont know how things work over there....lol
> 
> Is this trip a good idea, or should we have spent a few more days in Fort Worth and simply flown out of the country from there??
> 
> ...


A roomette will almost certainly be fine for the two of you, and is infinitely better than coach, so I highly recommend it. The dining car serves a wide variety of hot meals, which are pretty good (in my opinion), and are complimentary to all sleeper passengers. Overall, I think you'll have a wonderful trip!


----------



## pennyk (May 31, 2018)

If you do not check your luggage and carry it on the train with you, it is unlikely that it will fit in your roomette on the Texas Eagle and Capitol Limited. However, those 2 trains are double levels (Superliners) and there is a storage area on the bottom level. The train to Florida (either the Silver Star or Silver Meteor) is a single level (Viewliner) train with no public storage space. However, there is a little more space in the Viewliner roomettes than in the Superliner roomettes - but not a lot of storage room. There are larger rooms on both Superliners and Viewliners (bedrooms), but they are more expensive.

During your layover in Chicago, you will have access to the Metropolitan Lounge, where you may store luggage if you decide to explore the city. Similarly, you will have access to the Club Acela Lounge (and luggage storage) in Washington DC during that layover.


----------



## cpotisch (May 31, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > We are keen to know how we might manage luggage, we will have plenty as we are away from home a total of 3 weeks during this holiday.. Will a roomette be ok for us... i.e. Food, and rest, and we facilities etc.. As Brits, will fellow travelers help us as we dont know how things work over there....lol
> ...


One thing I should mention is that on the Capitol Limited, they will not be serving hot meals. Instead you will be offered a limited selection of cold meals, either delivered to your room or picked up at a counter in a dedicated lounge car for Sleeper Passengers. On the Silver Meteor and Texas Eagle you will get full meal service, meaning hot meals served in a proper dining car, brought to your table by a waiter. I expect that the meals on the Capitol will be fine, just inferior to that of the Silver Meteor and Texas Eagle. However, since this is the first time they've done this, there's no real way to know.

As Penny said, the Texas Eagle and Capitol Limited are double decker Superliner trains, and though there won't be much room inside your room, there is a pretty large baggage area downstairs. On the Florida trains (Silver Meteor or Star), there is significantly more space inside the room, but there isn't any baggage area in the car. I think that if you have any normal amount of luggage, you should have enough space. However if you're bringing multiple large bags, you'll probably have to check some of them. Fortunately, checked baggage on Amtrak is free, but it can still be a bit of a hassle. Do you have any idea as to how much stuff you'll be bringing?


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 31, 2018)

You will get to see many beautiful sites. In Chicago, there is the Metropolitan Lounge for Sleeper Passengers where you can pre-board, In Washington, The lounge is called the Club Acela also where Sleeping Car passengers are pre-boarded. Both lounges have a storage area for your bags. Have a great trip.


----------



## the_traveler (May 31, 2018)

Another option for baggage is to check them in Fort Worth right to Miami - IF you do not need them enroute. (If you can just use a small carry-on bag onboard.) If you do check your bags, they will be transferred from train to train for you, BUT you will NOT have access to them until you pick them up in Miami.

Otherwise, you must transfer them yourselves. You can store them in the Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago and the Club Acela in Washington between trains.


----------



## Karl (Jun 1, 2018)

Guys,

Thank you all for this really helpful info. Yes Cpotisch, you are quite right, it's Chicago first stop, not Washington....duh! Apologies mate.

We are really looking forward to our trip, but wondering how we may manage our luggage, so all your advice is most helpful...I think perhaps checking our cases through to Miami, and living out of smaller cabin bags would be the way to go.....will these fit into our roomette in both super, and viewliners?

We also wondered if we might get a little bored... we'd love to engage in a bit of conversation with the Americans... I guess the lounge car is good for a chat ?


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 1, 2018)

Karl said:


> Guys,
> 
> Thank you all for this really helpful info. Yes Cpotisch, you are quite right, it's Chicago first stop, not Washington....duh! Apologies mate.
> 
> ...


I would definitely recommend checking any bags that you won't need en route to Miami. A couple reasonably sized suitcases and will pretty easily fit in the storage space in your Viewliner roomette, and you can fit another backpack or two next to the seats. In a Superliner roomette, you can probably only fit a couple backpacks in the whole room, since there isn't any storage areas, and the rooms are smaller. However, since there's a shared baggage area on the lower level of every Superliner sleeper, you'll definitely have space to put your suitcases.

On the Texas Eagle and Capitol Limited, you will have a Sightseer Lounge car, which features wrap around windows for enjoying the scenery. It's a great place to chat with other passengers, read a book, etc. The car is open to all passengers, so around peak times it can get somewhat crowded. Passengers are not allowed to reserve seats, so if you see an empty seat, it is available (if someone refuses to let you sit in an empty seat, let a crew member know).

I will mention that the dining car is in some ways the ideal place to converse with other passengers. It's communal seating, so you will pretty much always be seated with someone else, unless you've already got enough people that they can't fit anyone else. I've had many fascinating conversations with passengers, especially since people are almost always very friendly. My point is, you should have ample opportunities to chat with other passengers.


----------



## Kar (Jun 1, 2018)

Cpotisch.

Thank you for your helpful comments.

You've given us some great insight into what's we can expect.

May I also ask are the bathrooms / shower facilities "ok".. also is there an expected, officially or unofficially so, dress code, particularly at meal times?.. Apologies if these are dumb questions, but we really just don't know what to expect,

Thanks


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 1, 2018)

Kar said:


> Cpotisch.Thank you for your helpful comments.
> 
> You've given us some great insight into what's we can expect.
> 
> ...


Firstly, you’re welcome




Secondly, I’ve found that the bathrooms are usually totally fine. There’s a toilet in every Viewliner roomette, so you will be using you the “facilities” in your room. Since the built in toilet is not separated from the rest of the room at all, you will probably have to ask your wife (and vice versa) to exit the room while you do your business. Honestly, it sounds a lot worse than it is , since there’s no lingering smell (when it flushed it sucks the air out of the room), and the toilet covers up completely with the lid down. However, there aren’t any toilets in Superliner roomettes, so you will have to use one of the five shared restrooms in your car. There is a public shower in each Superliner and Viewliner sleeper, so you will be able to freshen up on your trip.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 1, 2018)

Kar said:


> Cpotisch.Thank you for your helpful comments.
> 
> You've given us some great insight into what's we can expect.
> 
> ...


And as to dress code, there isn’t any. Wear whatever you want, even at meal time, and no one will bat an eyelid.





And just so you know, none of these are dumb questions in the slightest.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 1, 2018)

Bathrooms are generally clean, most attendants check them regularly, but they are public so one person can causer an issue. If I find an issue I let the Attendant know, who will quickly clean the bathroom. Since the showers are public, and even though they are generally kept clean, I wear shower shoes/flip flops. Meals - No dress code, just be comfortable. Always, Always, Always wear shoes when not in your room for safety reasons. I wear something I can easily slip off in the room.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

Cheers guys, much appreciated...In actual fact, Ives just received an e- mail from Amtrak advising of the change in meal service on the train out of Chicago....

Well, as my questions aren't considered too dumb....here's another,...will we get much sleep ?...we wonder how comfy the beds within the roomette are. Are the mattresses comfortable enough to get a decent nights sleep?.. Also as we will be taking

This trip in February I expect it will be cold, so are the rooms warm enough, and are they insulated from noise ?

As you may be able to guess, we really are most excited about this holiday, as it's so different from the types of holiday we normally take.

Thanks again, and greetings from across the pond to you all !!


----------



## Maglev (Jun 2, 2018)

I hope you join the forum and give us a report of your trip!

I don't know of your amount of travel experience, but I often do not sleep well my first night in a strange situation. On a train, there is some noise and motion, and while the mattresses are comfortable they are probably not as big as what you are used to at home quite thin. The second night I will usually sleep well, even in the upper berth of a Roomette.

I have found that the temperatures on Amtrak are generally comfortable. The problem I notice most is a car that is too hot in winter or too cool in summer. There is an individual control for the heater in a Roomette.


----------



## KmH (Jun 2, 2018)

The Roomette air temperature control often seems to not actually function.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 2, 2018)

Guest said:


> Cheers guys, much appreciated...In actual fact, Ives just received an e- mail from Amtrak advising of the change in meal service on the train out of Chicago....
> 
> Well, as my questions aren't considered too dumb....here's another,...will we get much sleep ?...we wonder how comfy the beds within the roomette are. Are the mattresses comfortable enough to get a decent nights sleep?.. Also as we will be taking
> 
> ...


I generally sleep pretty well on Amtrak. The movement of the train sort of rocks you to sleep, but you should know that the mattresses are only a couple inches thick. The beds are a little over 2 feet wide. You can get more info about the Superliner Roomette here and for the Viewliner Roomette here. Also, if you want a tour of all the rooms, here's the Viewliner Sleeping Car Virtual Tour and the Superliner Sleeping Car Virtual Tour. Those are very good tools Amtrak offers to get a good sense of the layout and dimensions of all rooms.

The trains can get cold at night, however each room has it's own thermostat which I've found generally works pretty well. Occasionally you'll have one that doesn't work properly, though. Each occupant automatically gets one blanket, one sheet, and two pillows for their bed. If that's not enough for comfort, feel free to ask your Sleeper Car Attendant (SCA) for more "fixings" and they should be happy to oblige! They almost always keep a surplus of blankets and pillows, so it's not a big hassle for anyone.

I should mention tipping, since this is a common point of confusion for many newbies. My rule of thumb for tipping is $5 per person per night for average service. If the SCA is very rude, unhelpful, or hard to find, I don't tip much or at all. If they are very helpful and pleasant, I will tip more (sometimes $10-$15 per person per night). But the $5 is my average baseline. You should also tip in the dining car. As a sleeper passenger, all meals (breakfast, lunch, and dinner) in the dining car are free. For breakfast, you can usually get one entree, one side (such as sausage or bacon), and one drink. For lunch and dinner each person can get one entree, a side salad, one drink, and one dessert. I always tip as I would in a restaurant, which is 15-20% of the listed menu price, depending on the service. You also have the option to order your meal to your room, via your SCA. When I do that, I tip my SCA as I would my waiter in the dining car, since he/she is effectively doing the job of the waiter in that case. I will also mention that if you're thirsty throughout the day, there is a self service stand with hot coffee in the morning, as well as juice, bottled water, and ice all day. Feel free to help yourself to as much as you want!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 2, 2018)

Sleeping on both Sleeping cars is comfortable to a point, Its a hard bed with very flat pillows (i bring a pillow case that I put some clothes in to make a bigger pillow under the thin Amtrak pillow), but the motion is side to side, so if you are a side sleeper, you will either need to sleep on your back or turn more with your knee up some to brace yourself from rolling side to side. I like to sleep with the curtains open to watch rural scenes with the moon and stars, and the occasional small community.

Post above mentions tipping which you need to be ready for if not used to this. Only difference for me is that I tip based on quality of service, but generally $2 pp at Breakfast, $3 at lunch and maybe 4 or 5 at dinner. For the SCA its $5 -10 per night per person. (Zero for the MIA SCA, except for a letter to Amtrak with details and name of the SCA)


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 3, 2018)

As to your question about engaging in conversations, our experience is that people rarely talk to strangers in the lounge or cafe cars as they are too busy on their tablets and phones. or just looking at the scenery. (Remember, only half the coach passengers have window seats). Many coach passengers find the lounges and cafes to be a good place to stretch out and read or play video games especially if coach is crowded. On the other hand, since there are only two of you, you likely will be seated with others in the diner. We have ALWAYS had interesting, fun and/or informative conversations with our tablemates and that usually lasts well past the time we finish eating.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 3, 2018)

Lonestar648 said:


> Only difference for me is that I tip based on quality of service, but generally $2 pp at Breakfast, $3 at lunch and maybe 4 or 5 at dinner. For the SCA its $5 -10 per night per person. (Zero for the MIA SCA, except for a letter to Amtrak with details and name of the SCA)


Seems like your system is pretty similar to mine. I guess the only difference is that you tip in the diner just on service and not on both service and menu prices.

One thing I’m not sure about is how someone tips on the Capitol, since there isn’t any table service, or any menu prices to go on. I think I wouldn’t tip at all if picking up my food myself, and tip maybe $3 or $4 to the SCA for room service. If anyone has a better idea, please suggest it.


----------



## RichieRich (Jun 3, 2018)

me_little_me said:


> As to your question about engaging in conversations, ...


Never been a problem ... see our pics on the end of the "Size of carry-on Cooler?" Thread:

 LOL


----------



## AG1 (Jun 3, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers guys, much appreciated...In actual fact, Ives just received an e- mail from Amtrak advising of the change in meal service on the train out of Chicago....
> ...


cpotisch, according to your profile you are 15 years old. You have a lot to learn in life and one thing is not to act as an expert when you are not. I have observed that many of your posts have been corrected by other posters. For example, your paragraph above about tipping on Amtrak is contradictory to Amtrak's published literature. Yet, you are telling " newbies" when and how much too spend their money in deference to Amtrak's stated "tipping is not required , but one may for exceptional service". Please take a timeout and refrain from posting for the sake of seeing your words in print.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 3, 2018)

Did he say that tipping was required?

While he’s only 15, and likely reporting what his parents tip, the information is aligned with what usually happens aboard and not at all incorrect.


----------



## RichieRich (Jun 3, 2018)

I agree with @Ryan, @cpotisch seems right on. As a super-regular on the AT I agree with his observations. I'd tip the SCA $10/room...maybe leave $5 for dinner. I do find, most none of the ceiling vents work (close) hence the pizza-box-tops and duct tape in my computer bag. The niece brings an extra pillow & blanket. The heat/cool control on the wall seems seasonal. Also 2 rubber door stops for squeaks & rattles. A small WD-40 in the gym bag too.


----------



## AG1 (Jun 3, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Thanks, and if I may add to that, I'm almost always the one who actually tips when on Amtrak. Since my parents usually pay for almost all of the ticket, I feel like I'm obligated to tip our SCA and dining car staff, out of respect for all of them.
> 
> *MMA*, you can feel free to disagree with what I say. But please do not inform me that my opinions and recommendations are invalid, or that I should "take a timeout" from posting. I had said that this was "my rule of thumb for tipping", and tried to make it very clear that it was not universal fact. Please respect my right to offer assistance and suggestions of my own, even if you disagree, or feel I'm too young to do so.


Cpotisch, you are free to post all the information you want to. You have enthusiasm for Amtrak and I like having young members on this forum. Several people have felt it necessary to correct information you posted in LSL and Capitol Ltd threads. We both want the "newbies" to receive correct information. I hope you learn from these incidents.

I am sorry that I offended you. There have been many non ending heated threads on here about tipping. I gave you the official quote from Amtrak on tipping as the official reference, too show a misstatement to the "newbies" that they "should tip". You did state that. I wanted the "newbies" to know that the are not obligated to tip, but may do so if they wish. They are 100% free to make up their own mind rather than follow "rule of thumbs" . I hope we agree on that. Peace!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2018)

Dear all,

Thank you all so much for the wealth of info that you have taken the time to share with me. Certainly, all of your advice with regards tipping is very useful to us, as coming from a country where the etiquette around tipping is very different from the US this is most helpful so thank you.

Returning to luggage if I may, if I check in suitcases all the way from Fort Worth to Miami, and the train is very late, say arriving in Chicago, what is the chance that my luggage won't have time to be transferred onto the onward Washington train, and so I ultimately arrive in Miami without luggage.....You see, from Miami, We fly on to the Caribbean and really don't want to be without our cases..I understand that no one is accurately able to predict a late train, but if you were in my position, with the knowledge you have with Amtrak,....what would you do.? Check the luggage through to Miami and risk potential loses, or struggle with our own cases to guarantee their arrival with us at Miami.

Kind regards. Karl


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 4, 2018)

Guest said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Thank you all so much for the wealth of info that you have taken the time to share with me. Certainly, all of your advice with regards tipping is very useful to us, as coming from a country where the etiquette around tipping is very different from the US this is most helpful so thank you.
> 
> ...


If you have time to make the transfer to the other train, you luggage does too. I don't think they would let the passengers transfer without also transferring the checked bags.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 4, 2018)

redacted


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 4, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Guest said:
> ...


What!?! If there's no space for passengers why would they let them transfer? Would this be the case if the train was on time (assuming you meant space in the baggage car for the bags)?


----------



## Ryan (Jun 4, 2018)

Yeah, I've never heard of that happening. If you can get to the train, your bags will. This includes the time I transferred from 4 to 30 without entering the station at CHI.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 4, 2018)

Like the airlines, the transfer bags are separated from the destination bags. This expedites the transfer so there is a high probability your bags travel with you.


----------



## RichieRich (Jun 4, 2018)

Has anyone ever noticed their Posts...umm...disappearing...i.e. deleted by the Moderator????


----------



## Ryan (Jun 4, 2018)

Yep. Especially ones here in the guest forum giving misleading advice.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 4, 2018)

If the passenger transfers, their bags are also transferred. If this transfer is done in Chicago, you maybe directed to go right from one train directly to the other. In that case, the second train will not depart until all connecting passenger bags are also transferred.

I have personally had this happen when transferring from a late EB to the CS in Portland. And I’ve been bused from a late CS to connect to the EB from Albany, OR to Portland. They did not let the CS depart from Albany until all the connecting baggage was transferred to the buses.


----------



## AG1 (Jun 4, 2018)

RichieRich said:


> Has anyone ever noticed their Posts...umm...disappearing...i.e. deleted by the Moderator????


Yes, my post proving misinformation by another poster disappeared without any notice by the moderators.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 4, 2018)

MMA said:


> RichieRich said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever noticed their Posts...umm...disappearing...i.e. deleted by the Moderator????
> ...


When posts are hidden or deleted, responses to those posts are often hidden or deleted. Arguments among members are often removed also - especially in the Guest Forum. We attempt to provide accurate and concise responses to Guests' questions. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------

